# Vodafone Prepaid and their new "clausula 8"



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello! 

Awhile back, I received a SMS from Vodafone informing me that a new "clausula 8" would be coming into effect and that I should consult this information online.

Well, I thought I spoke good Spanish but for the life of me I don't quite understand. I was wondering if anyone else is "suffering" from or has resolved this issue? 

The information is here (http://www.vodafone.es/conocenos/vf...ones/particulares/att00015772/ccggprepago.pdf) 
A Spanish language forum addressing this issue is here (clausula 8 : Foro Vodafone : ADSL Zone : Portal y Foro sobre ADSL VDSL2 FTTH Imagenio) What confused me is the part about someone saying that if you don't agree, you should get rid of Vodafone service. My phone cost more than I want to throw away right now, so I'm not really keen of getting rid of the "great evil" (no matter how rotten they've been recently). 

Help!


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

halydia said:


> Hello!
> 
> Awhile back, I received a SMS from Vodafone informing me that a new "clausula 8" would be coming into effect and that I should consult this information online.
> 
> ...


If i remember correctly, clausula 8 is for prepaid and 11 is for contract. I had both as they sent me the 11 sms and I'm prepaid.

Anyway, they simply state that unless you disagree officially, they will be able to do pretty much what they want with your personal information and phone.

You basically rescind data protection rules and let them sell your data to whomever they see fit. Those and they, can also add software as they see fit on your mobile.

I was somewhat against this..... and then some.

Spoke to 123. The Chilean lady seemed to be very helpful and then the line died. Next one was a guy who insisted I need to go to a vodafone shop. Got to the shop and the guy had a mad fit against those useless ?£$%^ on 123 and said he is always complaining to VF central about their crappy 123 service as his clients always end up with zero to little if lucky assistance. He then told me it HAD to be 123 as the shops don't have access to those types of system and most of them are franchise....etc., etc.

Called 123 again, this time armed with the shop insistance and made an official request to have my name put down as a user who does NOT agree with clausula 8 and I do not give them "permiso de vender mis datos a terceros ni utilizar mis datos para cualquier cosa que no sea directamente relacionada a mi uso personal de sus servicios".

The guy was convincing and said he had processed the "tramite", but was somewhat at a loss to my "when will I receive it in wrighting". I doubt I will, but I will be contacting VF again and carefully wording a question to see if it's on record or what.

By the way, the terms of the contract (and I also told them that I DON'T HAVE A CONTRACT WITH THEM AND HAVE SIGNED NOTHING) on their web state how to contact them, via mail, in writing etc., to log your disagreement. This is where [email protected] just mailed me back with more loops.... hence my route to 123.

Good luck.

Xose


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

Xose said:


> If i remember correctly, clausula 8 is for prepaid and 11 is for contract. I had both as they sent me the 11 sms and I'm prepaid.
> 
> Anyway, they simply state that unless you disagree officially, they will be able to do pretty much what they want with your personal information and phone.
> 
> ...


Thank you VERY much for your long and detailed answer.


----------

